# Identify please.



## carlosc (Oct 22, 2009)

I have lots of these as fry now. This is the adult.










From other photos I see on the net it looks like Pundamilla Neyeri?

and this one i was told possible sp 44?









Thanks 
Carlos


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Carlos
The first fish looks like Pundamilia nyererei but it has a weird pattern(colour and bars)the head seems too blue and too pointed to be that of a pure nyererei so I think it might be a second generation hybrid. both of your fishes have thick skin/nyerrerei mixed fishes appearance so it seems reasonnable to think that they are not true blood line fishes.
here is a link with some pics looking very close to your fish
http://www.cichlidae.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4013
xris


----------

